# Hardware Detection Tool



## balanga (Mar 16, 2021)

Is a FreeBSD port of Hardware Detection Tool available?


----------



## balanga (Jun 2, 2021)

HDT is a great little program for telling you about your hardware. I use it on PXE server to get a preliminary idea of what sort of system I've got in front of me. As a PXE app it means I don't need to boot off the system to find out anything about it.

Apparently it's a *Syslinux com32 module* but I don't really know what that means. Can it be built on FreeBSD as a native app? 



> The latest version of HDT can be found in the Syslinux tarball under com32/hdt/hdt.c32. Source code and official builds can be downloaded in .tar.gz, .tar.bz2, and .zip formats from  kernel.org.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2021)

Syslinux was a bootloader for Linux so you could dualboot between MS-DOS and Linux. It's been around for quite a while.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 11, 2021)

<https://github.com/helloSystem/ISO/releases/latest>

helloSystem 0.4.0 (2021-01-30) included a GUI to sysutils/hw-probe.

Side note: 









						Review dependencies on FreeBSD · Issue #101 · linuxhw/hw-probe
					

Reading helloSystem/ISO@dd9d82f alongside https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/hw-probe/#history and https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/hw-probe/#dependencies, I wonder whether the port to FreeBSD ...




					github.com


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2022)

balanga said:


> Is a FreeBSD port of Hardware Detection Tool available?


You know how to use the search option on Freshports, right?






						FreshPorts -- Search
					

Search




					www.freshports.org
				




[_Mod: Merged threads with the same subject from the same OP._]


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 7, 2022)

It's not listed as wanted <https://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts>



balanga said:


> … port of Hardware Detection Tool



balanga I didn't follow the link first time around (sorry), now I see, it's included with UBCD, which I tried/failed to customise in 2019 –




– eventually I realised why your name was familiar: 









						Create a bootable UBCD USB stick using FreeBSD
					

Here it is...  my attempt to create a UBCD bootable USB stick using FreeBSD, should you ever want to... You may want to change the variables UBCDDIR - (UBCD work directory),  UBCDSRC - (source location for ISO), USB (USB device)  export UBCDDIR="/tmp/ubcd.iso" export...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

